# [iwl3945] Connection instability

## elegos

Hello there!

I've successfully compiled the kernel with the iwl3945 drivers and installed the proper ebuild (from the gentoo wiki tutorial).

I've noticed the problem speacking in Skype: the connection just hangs for 2-4 seconds and then it restarts as nothing happened...

I can notice it also with big LAG times with World of Warcraft (under WINE)... after the 'hang' it returns to normal latency.

Now, I use WICD as network manager, I really don't know if the connection simply hangs or if it disconnects and WICD reconnects it automatically...

What can I do to prevent this problem? I don't have this running iwl under Ubuntu...

Thanks  :Smile: 

EDIT:

dmesg | grep wlan0

```
apollo elegos # dmesg | grep wlan0

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:3e:11:cd:47

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:3e:11:cd:47 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:3e:11:cd:47

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:19:3e:11:cd:47 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: deauthenticate(reason=3)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:3e:11:cd:47

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:3e:11:cd:47 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:3e:11:cd:47

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:19:3e:11:cd:47 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:3e:11:cd:47)
```

----------

## termite

I've had similar issues in 2.6.25 with iwl3945.  Seems fixed in the 2.6.26 rc's, but those have other issues...

----------

## elegos

lol

```
elegos@apollo ~ $ uname -r

2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

How can I update to 2.6.26? I've generated the kernel from gentoo-sources

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Wed Sep 11, 2013 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## termite

Or you can use zen-sources.  See the Unsupported Software forums.

----------

## elegos

So you're saying Ubuntu kernel has been modified to make iwl drivers work better? (if I'm not wrong they're too @ 2.6.24). In case, can I patch the 2.6.24 kernel sources in order to perfect them? Is there a patch somewhere?

----------

## termite

No idea.  You could ask the people behind zen-sources for the current iwl3945 patch, perhaps.

What has Ubuntu got to do with it?

----------

## elegos

since Ubuntu 8.04 (Alpha)... Live 7.10 doesn't recognize my WiFi card (and other HW of my laptop), so I used the 8.04 since its alpha without any problem (and no internet loosing connection)

----------

## termite

In which case, Ubuntu probably patched the kernel, or is using some other method for loading iwl3945 support.

Sorry I can't be of more help.  I'm having issues with this myself.  I'm now trying 2.6.26-rc4 (zen-sources) to see if it all works.

Edit: with the new 2.6.26-rc4, things seem better, but not perfect.

----------

